# Cheese Breeding Project Part III. BX1.0 grow,BX2.0 production



## Rockster (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi all,

this is the start of phase 3 of my lil' project where I'll be growing out Cheese BX1.0,the first backcross,producing BX2.0,also Cheese x pure Haze and Cheese x Lowryder's 1+2. 

I also will be pollinating a Cheese clone with pollen from an STS sex reversal to make Cheese S1 femmed beans which won't be Cheese in femmed form but will express as a Skunk#1 F2 population( but with 100% true Cheese within the population but at what ratio,who knows?) as Cheese is heterozygous,meaning an unstable hybrid condition where the females 2 alleles are different,unlike the homozygous state where the alleles are identical be they dominant or recessive.

This is I think the ONLY route to getting true Cheese in seed form and success will depend on finding and selfing true Cheese pheno's repeatedly through S3,S4 or maybe even further inbreeding. 

Rather than bore you with loads of veg pics this first post has been made with the girls being just flipped to 12/12.Things are already tight in the grow so am just showing a few canopy and foliage pics along with one of 3 potential breeder boys,a BX1.0 male who is really nice and compact and also very schmelly! :hubba:


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 7, 2009)

nice one rockster. Will stay tuned....


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi rockster.. you took the exact words out of my mouth.

bleeding hell that took some reading and reading then understanding and id like to thank you for sharing something that i now understand fully and i have the best front row chair pulled for this gd.

Cheese S1 femmed beans which won't be Cheese in femmed form but will express as a Skunk#1 F2 population( but with 100% true Cheese within the population but at what ratio,who knows?) as Cheese is heterozygous,meaning an unstable hybrid condition where the females 2 alleles are different,unlike the homozygous state where the alleles are identical be they dominant or recessive.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Rockster (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi chaps, 

A coupla pics of the BX1.0 girls.3rd day 12/12 and already very schmelly.:hubba:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 8, 2009)

They look like sensi star in their structure.

Have you topped or trained them or have they just grown like that.

Btw they look great either way you look at them.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Rockster (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi T4PB, 

 glad you like,and no mate,they are au naturel.

 A few pics of a full 8 pot Wilma.

 Cheese clones for pollination under fluoro in veg room and borg quarantine and should get the all clear in about a week to 10 days and then they'll join these girls.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 8, 2009)

:hubba: Your plants are just beautiful, nice job on that. I'm going to tag along again!! Maybe something will rub off.:farm:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 8, 2009)

Cram them in is the order of the day hey rockster.

lol

superb growing skills you seem to have.


Time4Plan-B


----------



## Trafic (Aug 8, 2009)

Really healthy looking girls there.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are very interesting, in looks and shape. Your technical level is worlds above mine. Props for keeping it real and putting in the work. Good luck on the cheese quest.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi chaps and thanks for all the kind comments, 

just a few pics of the girls around 11 days flowering 12/12.

They are SO much more smelly than the original Cheese x Sk#1 cross.:hubba:


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 15, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 15, 2009)

Very interesting, it all looks great IMHO, will be keeping an eye on this one.
Thanks for the photos.


----------



## alshuray1 (Aug 15, 2009)

you take great care of ur girls great job 
looking sexy


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pics. Rockster, just a great shade of green.  How many lumens do you have in your grow room?  Your plants look soooooo tastey.  I can almost smell them from here.  Peace.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Rockster 

Are you using a high N feed?

eace:


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Rockster, HippyInEngland asks a good question I would like to know what it is you are feeeding them, product and EC number, I'm guessing 2.0 to 2.2 or maybe more.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

  they are in coco,fed Ionic nutes @ 1.6-1.8EC.(changed from Grow to Bloom 12 days ago) I put the nutrient into the tank at ph5.8 and it goes up to about ph6.1 by the time it needs a refill.

 Only my second coco grow,seems to be good stuff,but...I've just run out of Ionic so am hand feeding with Bio Bizz Bloom and grow for a few days.

 About 0.7ml per litre Grow with 1.6ml per liter Bloom every feed adjusted to ph 6.2. 1.2EC. If I have to do that more than a few days I'll give 'em  a shot of Magnesium. 

Just trimmed the bottom of this girl,removed all the small sucker limbs and a coupla skinny branches.

 Nice n' healthy and very smelly,not as smelly as the original Cheese clone though.They will be joining the grow in a few days.:hubba:

 @powerplanter. They are under 3x400w hps in about 3 feet x 9 feet,5" & 6" vent.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool, love the cheese!  I have a few cheese plants going, they look good, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi SherwoodForest, 

a few Cheese gels going eh? Splendid!

Well it's 2 weeks flowering today and there is no drama,girls all look nice n' lush unt der schmell ist wunderbar!:hubba:

A few hand held macro's....


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 18, 2009)

Well ein stik gummy bitter mach snell mine leipkshin.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 19, 2009)

I really love those close-ups.  Your girls are looking sweet.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 19, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Well ein stik gummy bitter mach snell mine leipkshin.



 Oh mein Gott Shervood bebby I luvvit ven you talk feelthy!

 Meanvile,back at der laboratorien feur der pizz poor Germanische accenten..

 Meine blumen....taken mit der scheize hott macro lenzen..not Zeiss but der Nipponese(axis power) Sigma Gesellschaft gmbh.

 Cheeze backcrossen damen unt heren.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 22, 2009)

18 days in flowering and I just went to check my potential breeder boys for the second backcross and found one has hermie'd on me.

A male to female hermie is rare and I read somewhere they can be a useful breeding tool but can't remember why so am gonna trawl the net for info.

I think it was DJ Short who spoke of this but can't be too sure?

But no worries as I have other lads maturing so all is well.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I've chopped the male to female hermie after making enquiries,it'll be of no use to me but here's a coupla pics to show the crystal pixie has arrived on day 20 of flowering.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 26, 2009)

Day 23 of flowering,no drama.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*beautiful ladies and awesome pics *


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Rockster, Nice pics.  The girls are looking very healthy.  Starting to get nice and frosty.  I was just wondering, do you use Black Strap Molases, and if so how do you apply it.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 29, 2009)

You can always tell when the Cheese isn't yours because it's nacho cheese!


----------



## Rockster (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi UK420girl,powerplanter and SherwoodForest, 

Glad you are liking and I don't use molasses on their own but I think Bio Bizz has some in it.

A few piccies on around 25 days flowering.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey cummon Rockster that last photo is just showin off man

lol

Top quality photos and plants as per usual.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Rockster,  I hate to keep saying it but your girls look healthy as hell.  Really beautiful man.  Keep up the good work, I'll be watching.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Time4Plan-b and powerplanter,

 thanks for dropping by chaps 

 A few pics of the nearest girl in the grow and the second most resinuous of 9 girls.

 Now at 4 1/2 weeks flowering.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 4, 2009)

A different pheno..

32 days flowering.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 8, 2009)

35 days flowering and after a long run of good fortune the borg have come to visit but no worries as I'll just fog the boogers.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, I'd really like to smoke some of your bud.  What is one of the major pheno's of Cheese?  Is it the Trichome development, the high, the smell or all of the above?


----------



## Rockster (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi powerplanter,

 the Cheese is a bit spesh because it's supposedly a 'sport' which is a spontaneous mutation which changed the chemotype/cannabinoid profile of a 1989 Skunk#1 being grown in the UK.

 The difference you first notice is the taste which is SO dank,really strong tasting but it's not like real cheese,not stinky like that but stink it does.Just open a small baggie and the smell fills the room and it defeats most carbon filters. I had a brand new 6" carbon filter and about 10 Cheese clones went through it and almost got me into trouble!

It's funky,earthy and it literally coats your mouth with the taste of it and it's also much stronger than Skunk#1 and is very 'mongy',very sedative and narcotic almost.

Big Buddha's version is nothing like it and I know having grown it out twice and found no pheno's like the clone but just plants with 'cheesy' aspects which is all you can expect really.

My first cross came out nicely as it's Skunk#1 with more than just a hint of Cheese and the high is stronger as well but you couldn't call it Cheese by any stretch of the imagination although folks that have grown it out say it is quite 'Cheesy'

That's a macro of a Cheese clone calyx.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Rockster, for the info.  That last pic. is pretty cool.  I hope you get what your looking for.  Sounds like it might be a good medical strain.  Thanks again, PEACE!!!!!   p.s. restistance is futile.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 14, 2009)

hi powerplanter,

 I agree mate,many I'm sure would like the Cheese for it's sedative properties,may be pain too but I don't think you can specify particular strains as good for pain,very much a case of suck it and see I think.

A few pics of the girls,they've hit 6 weeks flowering and time to try get some nice macro's 

Got 3 Cheese clones that will be pollinated in a coupla weeks time to make the BX2.0's,femmed S1's and pure Haze X Cheese F1 hybrid.:hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Sep 14, 2009)

A few pics of the girls as they hit 6 weeks flowering. 

The younger plants are Cheese clones.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

very nice Rockster. pics look absolutely gorgeous. keep up the great work over there...Irish...


----------



## Rockster (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey there IRISH, 

thanks for dropping by and am glad you like.:fly:


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 18, 2009)

You got some beautiful plants there.  Looking good, keep it up.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 18, 2009)

Cheers powerplanter,

day 46.:watchplant: 3 week Cheese clone bottom left.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2009)

Fantastic Rockster!!!!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi SmokingMom

Many thanks for your kind words,isn't nature wonderful eh,heh heh?

This is a pic of a 40 days flowering BX1 girl,the others have had 7 weeks now and will get pics of those up shortly.

I'm having a lil' schmoko early tester a the moment,hmm,vair vair nice.Really flavoursome,can't wait to try this fully mature and cured.:hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Sep 23, 2009)

A few pics of a Cheese clone just prior to pollination with the pollen for the second backcross,the BX2.0.

I did the pollination for the femmed beans last night and will do a pure Haze and a Shiberghan landrace cross tomorrow.


----------



## kalikisu (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are awesome plants right there! I cant wait to start a new grow.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Sep 24, 2009)

B E A UTIFUL How much do you usaully get off one of those Cheese plants come harvest?


----------



## BBFan (Sep 24, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> isn't nature wonderful eh,heh heh?


 
She is wonderful- especially with the help of her talented friends!

Beautiful work Rockster!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi guys,so glad you are liking 

The Cheese clones have been pollinated for the BX2.0's and femmed beans and tonight I'll do the pure Haze:hubba:and the landrace Shiberghan hopefully.

@blunt man. I'll get 2.5-3.0 oz from those girls.

But the thing of interest to report just how nice the BX1.0 has turned out as I was really expecting no difference from the initial cross,being that the Sensi Seeds Skunk#1 male would be homozygous dominant(for the major Sk#1 traits) but it IS different and this is of significant importance vis a vie this lil' project.

So I'm sitting here getting rather high on some very tasty pot and it being different from the initial cross tells me,well,according to theory,that I can continue with my plans,I haven't hit a wall like I'd half expected,'the wall' being no difference between those 2 generations but I have a major difference,loads more taste,it's strong,and I'm buzzing at the thought!

That's pics of Cheese clone #1 after pollination and a later spray with water to kill off stray pollen.

Last 2 pics are of the BX1.0 of which I'm enjoying an early taster.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 24, 2009)

I think you really need a taste tester Rockster. :ccc: I will volunteer my services free of charge. :hubba:   Call me.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheers for the offer powerplanter and I must say it's really tasty.:hubba:

I'm well pleased with how flavoursome it is.

Anyhoo's,a few pics of the girls as they go through the 7 week barrier.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sure you get that offer all the time Rockster, lol.  Your girls look wonderful.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 26, 2009)

If you mean my ratio of clear to cloudy trichs or cloudy/amber it's way too early to bother looking yet methinks?

I like my pot very mature at harvest and I go by the plants overall appearance rather than trich colour or cloudiness.I find the pot is stronger but less edgy.



Rockster


----------



## Rockster (Sep 26, 2009)

A few macro's at 7 1/2 weeks flowering. apart from pic #6,thas a Cheese clone at @4 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 26, 2009)

you are SKILLED! very icy ladies :hubba: :aok: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ eace:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Rockster (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad you like Killuminati 

A few pics of the girls as they go past the 8 week mark.


----------



## Rockster (Oct 4, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## Rockster (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2009)

Those are some beautiful Buds.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Rockster-

Nice shots.  How'd you do the lighting on that first pic (dsc_0005-1)?  Nice colors.


----------



## Rockster (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi guys and thanks for popping in.

A few pics of the first girl to be chopped on day 66.

@BBFan.I just push the colours when editing with Picasa,it's called posterisation and most picture editing software has it.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice job Rockster.  Your girls look sexy.  How are they tasting?  Looks like some pretty good weed.  Keep it up and I'll keep watching and wanting.


----------



## Rockster (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi powerplanter, 

 they are stronger tasting than the original F1 cross,very nice earthy rather than sweet skunk tastes like you get with Skunk#1.

I'll give a proper smoke report after a good cure.

All the BX1.0 girls are down apart from 4 who have had top cola's chopped and still have 3 big phat Cheese plants,each selectively pollinated for the BX2's,the femmed S1's and Cheese x pure Haze f1 seeds.

I'll put up a few pics of the various pheno's and after that it'll be the seed bearing Cheese clones.


----------



## Rockster (Oct 16, 2009)

A few more..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 16, 2009)

Very potent looking! Interesting bud, looks like calyxes filled with thc. Yummmmm


----------



## Rockster (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad you like mentalpatient


----------



## Rockster (Oct 16, 2009)

I reported way back in my journal I had a bit of a 'mutoid' girl at the back of my grow.

Meet Hiawatha. (pics 4-9)


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd like to see a pic. of the dried,cured, and finished product please.  That last pic. of Hiawatha's cola is nice.  Your plants look great as always.  I'll check back later.  Peace.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice Rockster ! Thats some very dank looking bud ! I feel that your smoke report will not dissapoint us ! HHmmm ! Interesting ! Peace and take care !


----------



## Rockster (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there powerplanter and purplehazes 

Dried bud?


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow ! Very nice compact BPOTM Entries ! All the best !


----------



## Rockster (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad you like purplephazes 

A few more..


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 18, 2009)

Rockster, those look delightous.  Nice job indeed.  Cheers!!!!


----------



## Rockster (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi powerplanter, 

All 9 Bx1.0's are down now and have 3 Cheese clones remaining.

They have the next generation of seeds forming,the BX2.0's,the femmed S1 beans and Cheese x Original Haze F1.

That's the girl with the S1 beans maturing on her,not many,she is largely sensi.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey *Rockster...  *keep it up man, you will be next on the cover of *High Times *with buds like those


----------



## jamexican686 (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the dutch bucket system works like a charm!


----------



## Thomas420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi  Rockstar those got to be some of the dankiest marihuana buds ive seen in my 38 years of life.  Sexy.


----------



## Rockster (Oct 23, 2009)

Thomas420 said:
			
		

> Hi  Rockstar those got to be some of the dankiest marihuana buds ive seen in my 38 years of life.  Sexy.



Well thanks Thomas420 and Chris1974,high praise indeed,thankyou so much,I do try.  

 Shiva seems to think my Haze breeder male is a bit tasty!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Well thanks Thomas420 and Chris1974,high praise indeed,thankyou so much,I do try.
> 
> Shiva seems to think my Haze breeder male is a bit tasty! [/quote
> 
> Funny.....  my cat loves my plants too !     He doesnt really dig the smoke tho


----------



## Thomas420 (Oct 23, 2009)

"Shiva seems to think my Haze breeder male is a bit tasty!"

meow better then cat nipp any day i say.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice job you've done Rockster. ...


----------



## Rockster (Oct 27, 2009)

Glad you like and thanks for popping in,chris,Thomas and IRISH 

First of the BX2.0 seed.:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats a cool pic. Rockster.  Looks like a healthy seed.  Hope it has the Phenos that your looking for.  Peace.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

Is that gonna be the "ONE"  *Rockster  *


----------



## Rockster (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi chris and powerplanter, 

"the one" huh? :hubba:

I dunno,still much to do,I've done 3 generations of crosses and maybe 3 still to go.I might stop after cubing her,it depends what shows in the BX2.0.

The pic is of the Cheese which is carrying Cheese x Original Haze F1 seeds.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep up all the great work *Rockster  ... *it is appreciated greatly in my book man    your an Icon my man !


----------



## Rockster (Nov 3, 2009)

Many thanks for the kind words chris 

That's the first of the BX2.0 seed on the Cheese clone and the clone bearing Cheese x Original Haze seeds will be chopped next.:hubba:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 7, 2009)

Well they dont look as good erm i mean bad as my beans from my crosses thats for sure.

They look superb compared to mine btw.

Damn you rockster.

lol

t4


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 7, 2009)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: Very annoying.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 17, 2010)

Where's the Rockster been? I want to hear more stories of cheese breeding!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 18, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Where's the Rockster been? I want to hear more stories of cheese breeding!


 
I've been thinking the same thing.  What up Rockster????


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 18, 2010)

ive seen him over at another site recently ill try and remember and tell him we all need updating asap

lol

t4


----------



## Rockster (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi chaps, sorry I've not been about but I've not had a good year healthwise and had an ickle bothersome cerebral stroke in that I woke up blind on my right hand side one day and developed some short term memory problems but that's the not so hot news but the _good news_ is I've had a bit of a genetic breakthrough with the Exodus Cheese in that I had a Cheese clone grow out as a perfect male (see pic) and was used to dust sister Cheese clones which I originally thought might be femmed but no, the resultant progeny was a normal male/female cannabis population the females of which were _all exactly in taste and high just like the original clone mum_.:hubba: 

 I've grown out 21 girls so far and all have been 'The Cheese' just like Momma and have many independent tests grows happening on various forums. I've also run several blind taste tests with seasoned UK Cheeseheads with 3 of my pheno's alongside bud from the clone which was grown alongside in identical conditions and I'm pleased to say my baby passed with flying colours.

So that's what I've been doing and have formed a partnership and a new seed company which will be going online within weeks and is well under construction. I'll not mention the names as that's advertising and I'm sure a forum no no but hey, ya asked and I'm very fired up about my new venture. 

This business with the sex reversal I've not gotten to the bottom of yet but I've one other documented occurrence of this on a cannabis forum and have written to university based geneticists and picked the brains of all the big breeder folk on forums who are particularly strong on their knowledge of genetics but have yet to discover the genetic mechanism involved here?

I'll be writing to Paulo Ranello about this and he's the author of Advanced Hemp Research, a copy of which I have. I've also been doing Silver Thiosulphate chemical sex reversal with the Cheese but have twice failed to produce fems although I've had nana's busting out all over there was no viable pollen so more work needed there in terms of educating myself re correct dosage regimes.

But the main thing is continued work on my strain which is rather grandly now called Cheese#1 (it was Exodus#1) and have made sales under that name and have applied for proper trade mark registration. 

So I've done an open pollination of 6 males x 13 females for initial stock and have _totally_ shut my growroom down at this address for the first time in 14 years (I'll make a movie called Silence of the Fans, narf narf! ) and am making enquiries about moving to Gran Canaria or Czechoslovakia as it's liberalising fast other there and being originally Polish would fit into the culture probably quite seamlessly?

 But I've had friendly overtures from Breeders and growers already in Spain and Gran Canaria offering help and assistance _and_easy to rent low cost properties. 

 So I seem to have nailed it, cracked the Cheese code if ya like and with pheno's 50% more than the original mum,cor, look at me prattling on, I'll try get some pics up in a bit.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2011)

What a long road huh? See you over at cannetics. GL


----------



## Rockster (Jan 12, 2011)

A few more...


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job Rockster.  Those are some serious trichs.  Good luck and peace.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheers powerplanter mate  

 A few more, just a general pic dump of what I've been doing which was growing out and open pollinating 13 Cheese plants.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 13, 2011)

Aind a few more.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 13, 2011)

great news rockster, hope your new venture goes well for you.  I'll definitely be in line to pick up some bean from you when the time comes!


----------



## Rockster (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement lordhighlama 

  I must say I'm pretty stoked and really looking forward to the coming year but meanwhile here's a few more pics of both pollinated and sensi buds from my last grow.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Lordhighlama  

 Well my website is up and running and want to buy some advertising space at Marijuana Passion, a banner with a clickable link but can't do so until I've sorted out 
Canadian distribution as Canada serves America and MP is an American site but I'm on the case and in talks with the major players, the wholesalers, so they should be generally available soon? 

View attachment Sunset-1.jpg


----------



## Rockster (Mar 30, 2011)

And they are _now available_ for delivery worldwide but won't mention company names or anything, that is against board rules, but come on Hick mate, please get back to me asap with my enquiry as it's April 1st tomorrow, my going live worldwide day with special introductory offers so need to get that info out there mi bruddah.  

 If you can get a promotional banner up at MP for the April/May introductory offer I'll do all the members an exclusive offer of 3 packets of seeds for the price of one and _My God_ that took some arguing with my business partner!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on the launch Rockster.  Been waiting.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol hey Rockster its only 31st March tomorrow me wifes birthday btw.
Maybe its this being american site n all them day ahead.
Lol
T4


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 31, 2011)

Those are some sick photos ...


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 2, 2011)

i've bin follow your breeding since the start. kudos to you.
i've learned alot


----------



## Rockster (Apr 2, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Lol hey Rockster its only 31st March tomorrow me wifes birthday btw.
> Maybe its this being american site n all them day ahead.
> Lol
> T4



 Na, that was me being 24 hours out of synch with chronological reality. 

 But hey, our 2 for 1 offer is up there rubbing shoulders with the big boys and getting a 60 day promo is a bit of a coup methinks.

Got the Weed World April issue with the advert (looks ok) and the press release which I _jeeuust_ squeezed into the deadline for going to print is in there as well so I'm priddy chuffed about that.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rockster (Apr 30, 2011)

A few pics of the 1989 UK Exodus Cheese clone as the STS sex reversal chems start to take effect and have nice male plant structures forming. 

And thanks for the kind word Roddy.


----------

